# Where to hire comic book artists?



## Brian G Turner (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a comic book artist for a project, but not sure how to find one.

I know there are big art sites out there, such as Deviant Art, but I don't have time to trawl though hundreds of pages look for an artist with the skill level I need, and the availability/commitment for a project.

Is there an easy way to reach out to comic book artists? Any freelancers or small studios I should be looking to?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 24, 2013)

You don't need to trawl through DA, you can just put an advert on the forum saying what you're after and then let them come to you and you can choose who you want that way. 

Alternatively, there are arty members here. (Jen?) Or, I know someone who does his own comic 'Sabre' - not sure if he has a site, but I can contact him. 

He has a blog, actually: http://waynehughesart.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/sabre-cover-for-issue-one.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 24, 2013)

Something like people per hour might be worth looking at, too, Brian.


----------



## LukeW (Feb 27, 2013)

I've tried hiring people from DeviantART before without much success. The offers I received could generally be broken down into:

a) people who will do things for free but are rubbish.

b) people who have talent but will charge through the nose (I'm talking in the thousand dollar range for a single image).

c) people who never reply past the initial contact.

In the end I just bought a Wacom tablet and learnt it myself.

Maybe you'll have more luck.

Do you have much that needs doing?


----------



## Dozmonic (Feb 27, 2013)

You'll want to browse a few, just to see whose style you like best. My dad did the comic below and can highly recommend the artist. There was another guy with a more cartoony style that I can get the name of if that's more what you're after.

http://miketoons.com/2011/05/18/we-ran-the-world/


----------



## Nerds_feather (Feb 27, 2013)

I said:


> I'm looking for a comic book artist for a project, but not sure how to find one.
> 
> I know there are big art sites out there, such as Deviant Art, but I don't have time to trawl though hundreds of pages look for an artist with the skill level I need, and the availability/commitment for a project.
> 
> Is there an easy way to reach out to comic book artists? Any freelancers or small studios I should be looking to?



Brian, depending on what you are looking for, I may know someone for you (a friend and blog co-contributor who happens to be a very talented comic artist). 

If you tell me (either here or via PM) a little more about what you need, I could ask him if he would be interested and, if so, get some sample art to send you so you could see if the style is appropriate.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 28, 2013)

I've worked with some but there are all in this part of the world. I could ask if they'd take on work from abroad. I don't see it being a problem seeing as all my dealings with them have been via the phone and email anyway. Give me a shout if you want me to ask.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2013)

It's okay, I've got someone now, but thanks for the offers - I may need them in future!


----------

